# Prelude for Guitar



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

I found this as I cleaned my room and I took a bit of time to play it (for myself, the recording is Finale output since I don't have a classical guitar around) and write it in Finale 

I was 16-17 when I composed this. I was just discovering the music of Chopin and extreme appogiaturas. (The notes in measure 10 should be such an example).

Hope you enjoy it. If you don't, feel free to throw bricks at it


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I like elements of this, but it lacks cohesion. The musical sections switch to others in a manner that seems unnatural, considering the sound you appeared to be going for. It feels unfinished.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

I know, right? I had the same feeling. Maybe I'll rewrite it? Make it longer, more cohesive. I was thinking about that... 

Thank you for your feedback


----------

